# Good on-going Mangas?



## gokujr1000 (Feb 12, 2012)

With Naruto soon reaching a climax and bleach entering it's final Arc the one good On Going manga I really know of is One Piece. Are there going to be any other good manga coming out or any good on going manga currently going?

I've been reading Naruto for years now and with it being over soon it's going to be hard to find a replacement.


----------



## Jax (Feb 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail is a bit like One Piece and Naruto. Check it out!


----------



## Sefi (Feb 12, 2012)

Berserk!  Don't read it all too fast to catch up though, as new chapters take a long time to come out.  If you like fantasy I highly recommend it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2012)

With standards like Naruto and Bleach you can read damn near anything and it'd be at the very worst, on par with those two.

Based on manga-that-turned-anime (because I find manga to be shit), i'd say Nyan Koi, and Shinryaku! Ika Musume come to mind as good ongoing mangas.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 12, 2012)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.
Not everyone will like it, but I love it. Also it's been going on since '87 so I doubt It'll end soon.
The story is divided into different parts, there are currently 8 parts (part 7 aka steel ball run just ended, but scanlations are still coming out, and pat 8 has just started and scanlations are coming out pretty quickly)

I should also note that since part 7 the series has moved to a different magazine, resulting in getting 1 chapter every month.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 12, 2012)

You want something like Naruto?
No.
Fuck that.
Its a horrible shounen D:
If you want a good shounen manga, read Mahou Sensei Negima.
Hands down one of the, if not the, best shounen there is ATM. Not sure when it will end.
The beginning chapters are a pain to get through, but it starts getting better after IIRC around the 50th chapter.
For stuff other than shounen:
Billy Bat
Rainbow(Has an anime, but its over and didn't complete the story. The manga is over, but translations are still ongoing.)
...
well uh, that's all I can remember ATM
sorry D:
EDIT:
Another good shounen manga is D. Gray Man. Monthly chapters i believe.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 12, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn.
Blue Exorcist.
Read the manga!


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

^ That
Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Epic manga is manga.(Has a very slow start, the main story starts around.... chapter 70.)
Soul Eater 
Fairy Tail
Ao No Exorcist
Psyren (It's finished but still worth the read)
The Breaker (finished but....)
The Breaker; New Waves ( Season two  )


----------



## Rydian (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with Berserk.  It doesn't fall into many of the common Shonen pitfalls and matures in various ways... but yeah it's slow.

I would recommend Claymore for the same reason, but it's falled into the whole POWER LEVELS thing.. though it still has a lot of mystery around it and many people find it nice.  Also tits EVERYWHERE.  ESPECIALLY on the monsters.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 12, 2012)

One Piece, Claymore, Fairy Tail, Medaka Box, and Nurarihyon no Mago (okay).


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 12, 2012)

>Naruto
>Bleach
>Good
No. Get on my level, peasant. The big 3 are hardly great manga.

I read Sankarea, HaGaNai, KamiNomi, It's Not My Fault I'm Not Popular, and a few more off and on but they don't update very frequently. Ao no Exorcist is pretty good as far as shonen goes, but I haven't been reading it for a while.


----------



## Kyary (Feb 12, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> I read Sankarea---  It's Not My Fault I'm Not Popular---



Oo I read both of those too! My favorite at the moment is *The World God Only Know *(fantasy school life harem), updates weekly 
And *Need a Girl *(comedy school life) is a funny Manwha   updates ever so often (so far weekly xD!) It's also shounen, but I read whatever!
*Kimi No Iru Machi *and *Good Ending* (romances) is really good too


----------

